# An interesting cover - We Are The Champions



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlve2LswBWE&list=UUtSpTY4aXI-LO2SR9KlRM9Q&index=1&feature=plcp


We've entered yet again for 98.1 FreeFM's "Under The Covers" competition - I hope you guys dig it!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlve2LswBWE&list=UUtSpTY4aXI-LO2SR9KlRM9Q&index=1&feature=plcp
> 
> 
> We've entered yet again for 98.1 FreeFM's "Under The Covers" competition - I hope you guys dig it!


Interesting is a nice word.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't know if that's a positive, neutral or negative review haha


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

There were elements of it that I liked, but it does answer the age old question: how many Canadians does it take to butcher Freddy Mercurys vocals? 5.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> I don't know if that's a positive, neutral or negative review haha


Exactly. (Ha! Ha! right back atcha, Budda)


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Pretty cool for limited access to equipment. I would hazard a guess it is better than I and 4 of my friends could do.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Needs more cowbell.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought that was great. You guys looked like you were having fun. Good luck in the contest!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You could have at least all been playing the same guitar. 8P

Good luck on the contest.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I thought it was cool! I've heard the original so many times it was fun to hear a different take on it. good luck in the contest


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Voting is now open on the FreeFM website 98.1 Free FM | London Ontario Rock Radio Station - World Class Rock


----------

